# Wer hat Erfahrung mit mmocode.com ?



## Dies und Das (25. April 2010)

Hallo,

bin heute auf der Suche nach einer günstigen Möglichkeit "Just Cause 2" zu erwerben, auf die Seite WoW CD Key,WoW Time Card,Xbox Live 12 Month,Xbox 360 Live Points gestoßen. Was haltet Ihr so davon? Sollte ich lieber die Finger davon lassen? Die Chatfunktion ist zwar momentan nur in Englisch aktiv, aber immerhin ist ja auch Sonntag...


----------



## sylvester00 (9. April 2012)

Kauft dort nichts ist ne abzocke. Ich habe dort was mit paysafecard bezahlt und die meinten nur bei uns ist nichts angekommen. Genau wie dieser laden gamecard.mobi ist alles das selbe


----------



## Robonator (9. April 2012)

Bei Steam kostet JC2 doch nur 20€ ? 

Die einziges Shops mit denen ich gute Erfahrungen habe sind: Gamekeys.biz, g2play.net, mmoga.com und rpg-services.de   Bei letzteren würd ich aber nicht mehr bestellen, da die die Seite nichtmal mehr aktualisieren.


----------



## RapToX (11. April 2012)

äh, guckt mal aufs datum! ihr seid irgendwie 2 jahre zu spät dran


----------

